

Make your terminal snow - sontek

 - Python Version: https://gist.github.com/1508912<p>- Bash Version: https://gist.github.com/1505483
======
sontek
Photo of it working: <http://i.imgur.com/VPaiH.png>

~~~
unimpressive
Not sure if you care, but your user account is in the top right corner of that
shot.

------
sontek
\- Python Version: <https://gist.github.com/1508912>

\- Bash Version: <https://gist.github.com/1505483>

Commenting so you can click the links.

